# Slow Oscar Growth??



## Mango55 (Jun 25, 2020)

So I recently decided to setup my 180g tank again and once the cycle finished I went to the store and picked up 1 Albino Tiger Oscar, 1 Red Oscar, and 1 Tiger Oscar. All 3 of them seem to be getting along well and eating well but the Albino Tiger doesn't seem to be growing like at all? It's been about a month and a half now and the Red and Regular Tiger Oscar have grown like weeds while the Albino Tiger is still sitting at about 2.5 inches. I'm starting to get worried that he will begin to get bullied because he is so small. Anyone ever experience anything like this?


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

Not uncommon at all. Given equal care, in the same tank with the same diet, one fish is genetically predisposed to be smaller and grow slower. In several decades and many Oscars, I think I have seen it all. I've had Oscars hit 14ins by age 2. Also had them top out at 9-10ins and live 14yrs . One thing though, its tough to get a pair to co-exist long term, and next to impossible to get three to do the same. Expect the time to come when things go south with your trio.


----------

